# Average LFE setting



## stevez11 (Nov 24, 2008)

I was wondering what setting is the most common. I know this is based on several condition. Quality of sub or subs and speakers. Room size and listning habits. 
With my setup I use -10db LFE setting. Using two SVS PB12-NSD subs.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

It is simply pointless to generalize. There are too many variables.


----------



## stevez11 (Nov 24, 2008)

lcaillo said:


> It is simply pointless to generalize. There are too many variables.


 I do under this statement and the only reason I posted this. I have been asked this question by many people that know me and have listened to my system. Some of which are now getting into HT them self. I am not an expert at this stuff myself to be able answer this question for them. I was hoping to get a general rule of thumb so I could point them to this sight and they could hear from people That know more then I do.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I'm afraid there is no rule of thumb. Your sub needs to match the level of your other speakers, which is determined by a host of factors such as their sensitivity, distance from the listening position, power of your amplifier, and more. 

The proper way to set the sub is with an included calibration microphone or an SPL meter. The best rule of thumb you can give (sans a $40 SPL meter) is to position the sub using the "crawl test", and then adjust the sub level by playing some _familiar_ bass heavy music, and adjusting to taste (erring on the side of too quiet, people tend to like bombastic bass when they first get their system, and later end up obscuring dialogue or surround effects).


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I agree with the above statements, it depends on how high you have the input level on the back of the subs. I have mine set to 1 o'clock and my receivers LEF level is set to +2 but thats just me, you may have your subs set to max so that would result in having the receiver set fairly low. There is no "rule".


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

stevez11 said:


> I have been asked this question by many people that know me and have listened to my system. Some of which are now getting into HT them self. I am not an expert at this stuff myself to be able answer this question for them. I was hoping to get a general rule of thumb so I could point them to this sight and they could hear from people That know more then I do.


Just tell them the truth ..."There's no rule", that it will depend in a lot of factors; and that the best thing to do is to get an SPL meter and calibrate the system, everyone will have different settings :yes:


----------

